# Naruto Fanclub



## Dewgong

Oh yes. We all waited for it. Me and my buddy are starting it back up, I guess a lot of people liked it.

So listen to what _Darksong_(It was really late, I'm sorry...) and I say, we are authority. :) 

Nn, a little rule about spoilers, assuming we have people here who don't want things spoiled, use a spoiler tag, even if you think most people have seen/heard about it. I'm not going to be right on your back, but I'll trust your judgment. Anything earlier than Shippuuden don't use a tag, it's okay.

Authority:
Dewgong
Darksong

Members:
Zora of Termina
iphillip1
Alexi
Cryptica
Peegeray
Gakidou
Blastoise428
ゼニガメ26

If I forgot to put you on the list, please PM me.

Topic: ...What are your opinions on what's happening in the show right now?


----------



## Zora of Termina

JOIN

Favorite character? Well I was quite partial to Jiraya, but 



Spoiler: Naruto Manga



HE DIED D: I WILL NEVER FORGIVE PEIN FOR THAT DDDDD<



Now I'd have to say it's... The Kyuubi. Yup.
Don't ask why.


----------



## Philly

Join.  I've never watched the show, but I play the games and get show info from my friends.  My favorite character... Kakashi.  He kicks 



Spoiler: What Kakashi Kicks



Ass.


----------



## Alexi

Join, plz.

My favourite characters are Haku and Zabuza. <3 I'm partial to the transvestite and Zabuza is just brutal. And he wears pants which require an obscene amount of buttons, you know something amazing is going on there.


----------



## Darksong

Don't you mean Dark_song?_

I was 



Spoiler: what Zora said



annoyed with Jiraiya anyway.



Now I will type as fast as I can to get this through.

Because this is the only safe place I can confess that I love Neji!

I made a lot of typos.

Hidan is good, Pein is cool.

Here's a joke that Cryptica made up:

_One day there was a big football game. It was the most important of the season, and everyone had to be there. The Akatsuki entered the stadium and suddenly, a voice came on the intercom:

"Everyone, please leave the stadium immediately. The game has been postponed on account of Pein."_

I want Naruto manga book-thingy 33 D: I don't want to wait for Shippuuden to come on here, so I read it.

I've dreamed a lot about the number 55 for some odd reason, and I think it ties in with how far away Shippuuden is, but I'm not completely sure.

Another thing Cryptica once said:

"That picture has no female characters in it except... Oh, yeah, he's not a girl."

She was talking about Haku. We call him "Mr. Confusing," because that's what he is.

Nicknames:

Naruto - VCR (Kyuubi: _The_ VCR)
Sasuke - TigerstarLOL
Sakura - Exclamation

STILL EDITING!


----------



## Alexi

Darksong said:


> She was talking about Haku. We call him "Mr. Confusing," because that's what he is.


X3 He's prettier than Sakura!


----------



## Mad MOAI

I dislike Hidan slightly. I'm pretty annoyed with Shikamaru right now, since he has no flaws and two or three strengths, plus he appears everywhere in the 14th theme song. But I don't dislike him or anything.



Darksong said:


> I was
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: what Zora said
> 
> 
> 
> annoyed with Jiraiya anyway.


Me too.



Darksong said:


> Because this is the only safe place I can confess that I love Neji!


And I love Lee! :DDDD



Darksong said:


> Pein is cool *awesome!*.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Pein? Awesome?
I want to murder you people now. 



Spoiler: the manga again, this time a pretty recent chapter that was released like 3 weeks ago



HE PRETTY MUCH DESTROYED KONOHA AND HE KILLED KAKASHI HOW CAN YOU LIKE HIM >[


----------



## Darksong

Well, I don't hold grudges on people.

And if you're asking why in the world Neji is my favorite character, it's Kidoumaru's fault. And if it weren't for Jiroubou (that spelling still looks slightly weird to me) I would hate Chouji for the rest of my life. Tayuya is who urged me to play the flute. Sakon, I don't have an opinion on.

I don't know why Pein is cool. We haven't seen that part of the manga yet, so perhaps it'll change. You can't hold grudges on things that happen in the future! :D 

A saying I thought of: Do not form opinions on others' opinions.

The weird thing is that our friend (I'll just call her Moonstar because that's what we call her) had a dream about a lot of real events in Naruto, even though she hasn't seen one episode of it. And we play Warriors with her, too. This is relevant because another guy (I'll call him Lionclaw) acts like one of the following in the game: Orochimaru, Sasuke or Itachi. And somehow, I'm going to find out his weakness.

More nicknames:

Kakashi - Mr. I-Hate-Birds, even though we don't discuss him a lot.

Hinata - Hawaii
Shino - Mr. You-Don't-Recognize-Me. That's my favorite because it's stuck for almost a year.
Kiba - Flag (Akamaru - Alaska. Can't forget him!)
Kurenai-Sensei: Miss Yahoo. At first I got Kurenai mixed up with Asuma, or at least the names, so at first it was Mr. Yahoo. It's because her last name sounds like "Yahoo." It's Yuuhi.


Neji: New Hampshire
Rock Lee: Rhode Island
TenTen: Flippy
Gai: Bob

Shikamaru: Paper, because of a dream I once had where he was flat.
Chouji: California.
Ino: Used to be Akanamayoni, which is Ino Yamanaka spelled backwards, but that was too obvious, so we changed it to Goldensong.
Asuma: Mr. Conjecture because his first name sounds like "assume."

Haku: Mr. Confusing.
Orochimaru: Albino. I know he's not albino, but most of his skin is gray.
Kabuto: Mr. Prehistoric because his name is also the name of a prehistoric Pokemon.

Deidara: The Searcher because he's searching for his arms.
Zetsu: Masukippa because it's the Japanese name of the venus flytrap Pokemon, Carnivine.
Itachi: BrokenstarLOL


Those who have nicknames, but will not be used until Shippuuden:
Sai: The psychic artist.
Yamato: Old Man Japan because Yamato was the ancient name for Japan.

All those not mentioned in this post or the post above have no nickname as of yet.

Slowly, Sai, Temari and Deidara are making it up my favorites list. I admit Sai can be very weird sometimes, though. My favorite quote is "Stop looking at me like that or I will hit you."

In fact, I think Hinata is so cute I can't decide who's best: Martin (an owl from Guardians of Ga'Hoole), Akamaru or Hinata.

Favorite characters:

Male -
1. Neji
2. Chouji
3. Sasuke
4. Sai
5. Deidara

Female-
1. Hinata
2. Sakura
3. Temari
4. Ino
5. TenTen

I'm rather confused about TenTen at the moment. But something tells me it's not me who should be saying "I told you to stop staring at me like that!"

What I think is that if any of the 13 main characters (Akamaru included) were to die, I would cry for them. They're all important.

End of long post. *sigh*


----------



## Mad MOAI

Unless it's a username or something, I can't seem to be able to type Lee's name with the Rock in it.

Any blank spots are undecided.
*thinks of recent episodes*

Male -
1. Rock Lee
2. Pein
3. Deidara
4. Akamaru
5. Kyuubi no Youko
6. Yonbi (manga only, haven't seen it but it looks like 



Spoiler: PMD2



the design on the Relic Fragment



Female-
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5.


----------



## Peegeray

ehhh i guess i'll join. i used to be complete narutard but that kinda died after the first season of shippuuden cuz i got extremely bored of it
i still read the manga however, but i've kinda lost interest in that too
my favourite character is gaara |D then naruto. the jinchuurikis are the coolest characters, unfortunately most of them play minor roles in the story :[


----------



## Gakidou

Joining...My favorite characters are Uchiha Itachi, Uchiha Sasuke, Deidara, Hidan...and Kakashi...
I'll NEVER forgive Pein for killing Kakashi TT^TT...may you rest in peace, Kakashi.


----------



## Philly

Someone killed Kakashi?  Why did no one tell me?  I really should watch the show!  goddamn Pein!


----------



## Gakidou

In the manga he's dead....


----------



## Zora of Termina

Yeah, just the manga. Not the anime yet but I don't think they've even STARTED Shippuden in America (or anywhere else but Japan) so it's a long way off there. :/

You should really put that in spoiler tags.


----------



## Darksong

Nope, not in America. :D But I really hope it comes on soon. January preferably, because that's what my dreams have been telling me.

We tried to see it on Youtube but only got two parts into the first episode D:

Too bad there are fillers in the anime. I like the manga a lot, though.

I wonder what Gaara will sound like in Shippuden. He sounds like now what I thought he would sound like in Shippuuden... that's one creepy voice.


----------



## Dewgong

Pein needs to burn in a fiery pit, I will laugh with pleasure when he dies. 

Hidan is still amazing, I was surprised to see someone doesn't like him. D:

Neji is a total butthead (xD), but he's awesome. 

ASDF HAKU IS AMAZING I LOVE HIM SO MUCH

Lee is hilarious. I love most of the Akatsuki, Tobi is totally retarded. 

Eh just recapping some of the characters I saw were favorites.

OH HEY PHILLY UH Kakashi pokes ass (remember? xD)



Zora of Termina said:


> I don't think they've even STARTED Shippuden in America


Staring in April.


----------



## Zora of Termina

> OH HEY PHILLY UH Kakashi pokes ass (remember? xD)


*snerk* I always found that highly amusing. Matter of fact, that was referenced in the translation of the manga of Bleach somewhere. I gotta find it. :P


----------



## Dewgong

HAY GUYS WHAT ABOUT KAKUZU HE'S COOL

Also, Sai is my favorite. I've made up my mind. x3 He's really cute. :) 

(I have a SAI air-freshener I got from Uwajimaya, and it just fell of my desk onto my lap, my mom says it's because Sai is angry that I didn't mention him.)



Zora of Termina said:


> *snerk* I always found that highly amusing. Matter of fact, that was referenced in the translation of the manga of Bleach somewhere. I gotta find it. :P


Are you serious? xDD

Tell me when you find it, I wanna read it (I don't like Bleach, but I want to read that part.)


----------



## Darksong

Dang it! April? I HAVE BEEN LIED TO! D:

Ohh well, Cryptica, let's take the thing out of our sig.

*shrug*

Pein still looks cool. Right now, I like Sasuke slightly more, too.

At least Shippuuden will be closer to our birthday! :D

Sai is weird, but he's funny. 
And who's Kakuzu?


----------



## Zora of Termina

Kakuzu = that guy in Akatsuki that 



Spoiler: Shippuden



had the 5 hearts and could stitch himself back together and was greedy as hell. He's dead now.



Only spoiler'd because I wasn't sure if that'd count as one.


----------



## Darksong

What in the world...? That's fascinating! But then again, anime isn't all realistic.

Does he have a last name? I'd like to know more about him, but first I need to know whether Kakuzu has a last name.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Don't jump to conclusions, Dewgongeru~ Everyone thought the 9th theme song would come on episode 215 or something, but it turned out to be like 202! Are you guessing or following actual details?

Also, about the dying characters. Everyone thought Gaara was dead, but he's not! Again, don't jump to conclusions.

Ironic: Even though Lee is my absolute favorite character of all time, I am extremely afraid of the ICAT. So I have to call it the Invisible Circus Act Treatment because I don't like saying its name. Hint: Find a synonym for the first word and find out what it is.



Spoiler: anime, already passed



Kimimaro died DDDD: he was awesome. Actually it's sorta good because he otherwise would poke Gaara's eye out, but I want him back.



Gaara looks nice in Shippuuden. Everyone looks better than they did before. Except Lee, who looks just about exactly the same.

Scratch Yonbi for 6th favorite character. I decided it's Itachi (go figure) because of the thing Darksong told me about. The story goes something like this:



			
				spontaneous story said:
			
		

> Huffing, I dash through the long grass. My breath nearly catches in my throat from exhaustion. The figure ahead of me is slowly losing speed as I try to catch up.
> 
> But I cannot, even though my velocity is quicker than his. He swerves and enters a building, and I follow. I trip and stumble on the wooden floor. My legs, aching, lift me to the top of the stairs, and I near him at a dead end.
> 
> There was no escape for him. I reach out with my hand and touch him on the forehead.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: read after the rest of the story
> 
> 
> 
> "Tag, you're it!"


The "figure" is Sasuke. I'm still having Darksong find that picture for me...

I'm so obsessed with Kyuubi no Youko lately that I've written his name down on paper over 35 times. On one sheet. Of paper.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Well of course Gaara's not dead. 



Spoiler: Shippuden



Chiyo used that life-transfer jutsu on him and brought him back (dying herself in the process) after Akatsuki got his tailed beast, Shuukaku. At least, I think that's what it's name was.


----------



## Mad MOAI

(Without the extra U).

But you never know what'll happen... >:D


----------



## Dewgong

Kakuzu's pretty cool, although I'm sad about him and Hidan's fate...

Cryptica: I'm not sure of the exact date, but CN said it was suppose to be out sometime in April.

Lee is amazing. xDD I am really fond of him, and always have been.

One of my mom's favorite characters is Kimimaro, we were sad to see him go. Kishimoto loves to kill the cool people. D:


----------



## Zora of Termina

Kimimaro was cool but that thing with his bones was creepy. ><
Although I'd kill to be able to turn my spine into a sword. >>


----------



## Dewgong

Pssssh the cracking noises every time he's take more bones out was kinda creepy

I'd love to randomly pull a bone out every once and a while yeah


----------



## Mad MOAI

I thought it was all pretty cool. I wasn't unnerved (not that i remember) by any of it. Except now that I think about it I feel sorry for Gaara for the fact that he lost all his chakra...


----------



## Darksong

I don't remember that part.

For me, I kinda wish Tayuya hadn't died. D: She was pretty awesome, especially with those horn-thingies.

I don't know whether I was unnerved with Kimimaro. I don't think I was, but sometimes, it was kind of creepy. For example, how could he move without his spine?


----------



## Zora of Termina

She was p. cool. :[


----------



## Dewgong

My mom sent me this hilarious card that someone scanned in (his friend gave him bootleg naruto cards for christmas), and the Tayuya card said Yayuya. xDD

I wish I could find his blog again.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Hmmm, join. I don't watch the Japenese epesodes as a rule, (I HATE JAPANESE VOICE ACTORS DON'T KNOW WHY) but I still enjoy the show and know some stuff from my spoilerfriend Jake. And I can't resist looking under spoiler tags, so Jaraiya dies? *sobs incoherently*

Anyway, Favorite Character: Rock Lee. He's annoying, has a weird fear of contractions, and wears a green leotard, but when he does the entire weights-off-haha-like-that's-going-to-help-hahahOH SH** THOSE THINGS WERE HEAVY-then-dashes-around-blindingly-fast thing, I can't help but think he's awesome. I mean, he actually hit Gaara! Sure he almost died because of it, but STILL!

Oh, and he gets drunk! 

EDIT: Gaara (after getting beat by Naruto) is pretty awesome. Before that he's just psychotic.

EDIT EDIT: I love this video.


----------



## Dewgong

I like the un-psychotic Gaara a little more. 

You don't like Japanese voice actors? It's the other way around for me.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

> You don't like Japanese voice actors? It's the other way around for me.


Nope! Don't know why, they're just annoying. 

I think the English voices fit better.

ANYWAY, What's everyones favorite fight and/or scene?

I like where Choji takes the pills (totally steroids) and gets anorexically thin.
I also enjoy the Hinata/Neji spar-off.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Gaara vs. Lee, ttly.

That and the face-off between Naruto and Sasuke before the latter left. :]


----------



## Dewgong

Around ep 135 Sasuke vs Naruto <3

English voices don't fit at all :(


----------



## Darksong

I've never watched a single Japanese episode, I don't think. But I'm used to the English ones, so I'm guessing they'll sound weird, at least to me.

Actually, scratch that. I've watched the first two parts of Shippuuden Episode 1 in Japanese. I can only remember Naruto's voice, but I'm pretty sure that he'll sound way different here.

My favorite battle was probably...

I don't know. Either Chouji versus Jiroubou or Neji versus Kidoumaru. Both of them changed me drastically.


----------



## Alexi

Well, Naruto's English voice is horrible, but Sakura's Japanese voice makes me want to claw at my ears. D:

Anywho, my favourite battle is Naruto vs. Haku, after Sasuke was knocked out and almost killed. So emotional. 

Also Shikamaru vs. Temari in the Chuunin exams. X3 Best fight evar.

And Naruto Vs. Gaara/Shukaku vs. Giant Frog (forget his name). Epic.


----------



## Zora of Termina

> And Naruto Vs. Gaara/Shukaku vs. Giant Frog (forget his name). Epic.


Gammabunta and Naruto teamed up for that, I thought. I mean, at first it was Naruto vs. Gammabunta because of how Jiraya was teaching him the summoning thing, but then Gaara went berserk and yeah.

I say this because I remember there was something about Naruto doing the tarnsformation jutsu with Gammabunta to turn into the Kyuubi to fight Shukaku!Gaara.

Come to think of it, I also remember something about a superpowered asspoke on Naruto's part, but I can't remember if that was in that fight or not.


----------



## Dewgong

I agree, Sakura's Japanese voice is just awful, but so is her English one. 

Naruto's Japanese voice is secksay. |3

Neji vs Kidoumaro was a life changing battle yeah


----------



## Gakidou

I liked Gaara vs Deidara and Sasori vs Chiyo/Sakura... (There was this one point where Sasori made a psychotic face...I loved that part xDD)


----------



## Dewgong

Haha yeah Sasori's psychotic face was amazing <33


----------



## Gakidou

You are talking about when he was about to use the weird "hands out of nowhere" thingy on Sakura? Man, that was awesome!! x3


----------



## Darksong

I've recently taken a liking to Konan, too! Yay for the Rain village!

The Rain is one of my favorites because the first three letters of my name are Japanese for rain.

My sister, Cryptica, likes Konan, also.
Sai's kinda movin' up there, too. :D


----------



## Dewgong

I'm going to start working on a Konan cosplay soon, she's really cool. I love the Rain Village. x3 



Gakidou said:


> You are talking about when he was about to use the weird "hands out of nowhere" thingy on Sakura? Man, that was awesome!! x3


Completely <33


----------



## Darksong

I'm not obsessed with Naruto to the point that I cosplay. And that's not an insult. I'm just saying that I don't really see the purpose.

I remember Halloween three years ago where two teenagers dressed as Naruto and Sasuke came to our house. But we were such Naruto "noobs" back then that we didn't recognize them until my sister saw the thing on the back of Sasuke's shirt. They haven't appeared since.


----------



## Dewgong

Maybe I should be Sasuke sometime. It wouldn't be hard for me to pull off...

No offense taken, people cosplay because it's fun.


----------



## Gakidou

Would cosplay, but I'm too lazy to make a costume...xDD


----------



## Zora of Termina

ttly would cosplay if I could. I have a friend who's obsessed with Temari and she went as her for Halloween. :P


----------



## Dewgong

I don't like Temari.

She's a jerkface.


----------



## Goldenpelt

I might as well join.

Favorites:
Itachi - Not afraid to show Saucegay who's boss.
Deidara - Heh heh, boom.
Tobi - He's a good boy... 
Sakura (post-timeskip) - Do I need a reason other than her super strength? (My voice gives me super strength!)
Suigetsu - Gotta love him. Especially his silver hair and fang.
Least Favorites:
Sakura (pre-timeskip) - Totally useless.
Pain - You kids these days with your multiple bodies, and your Rinnegan, and your god complex, and your orange hair, and your Akatsuki, and your tailed beasts, and your piercings, and your... *trails off* Not to mention Jiraiya and Kakashi. T-T
Shino - PO'd at Naruto 'cause he couldn't recognize them. Naruto's got a point, how is he supposed to recognize him when he's dressed like that?
Kankurou - Never really liked him or the whole puppet thing.
Udon and Moegi - Just sidekicks for Konohamaru that never really do anything.
Sasuke - Doesn't care that Naruto is his friend. Only cares about killing Itachi. Which he does! ITACHI-SAMA!TT_TT


----------



## Dewgong

WHAT

I LOVE SASUKE

k i'll had you to the list :)


----------



## Darksong

Wow... more Naruto people for Halloween? :D

Well, we call Shino "Mr. You-Don't-Recognize-Me" for a reason. XD

@Zenigame26: I think he does care about Naruto inside, but he's pulled away from his friends because of his loyalty to his clan. Think of it that way! No use being pessimistic.


----------



## Gakidou

Dewgongeru said:


> WHAT
> 
> I LOVE SASUKE
> 
> k i'll had you to the list :)



Haha.. I love him and Hate him x3
My friend and I call him Sauceface...we also call him duck-butt or hicken-ass... >.>

Superiority complexes are awesomesauce! x3
Still haven't forgiven him for kiling Itachi and Deidara though...


----------



## Darksong

That should be in spoiler tags. But I would have read it anyway XD

NO! DEIDARA! D: I like explosions! 

Is there anyone else that causes explosions, other than Naruto and Sasuke with their Rasengan and Chidori, respectively?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Blastoise428 said:


> Anyway, Favorite Character: Rock Lee. He's annoying, has a weird fear of contractions, and wears a green leotard, but when he does the entire weights-off-haha-like-that's-going-to-help-hahahOH SH** THOSE THINGS WERE HEAVY-then-dashes-around-blindingly-fast thing, I can't help but think he's awesome. I mean, he actually hit Gaara! Sure he almost died because of it, but STILL!
> 
> Oh, and he gets drunk!


I only agree with you on the parts that aren't the drunk and Hidden Lotus part.

:freaked:


----------



## Goldenpelt

Darksong said:


> Is there anyone else that causes explosions, other than Naruto and Sasuke with their Rasengan and Chidori, respectively?


Other than paper bombs, right?


----------



## Darksong

ゼニガメ26;207502 said:
			
		

> Other than paper bombs, right?


Yes, but they're fun, too. :D

My sister and I were discussing Tayuya in the car earlier. But I can't remember what we said. D: But I think we sang Ode to Joy, with "Yayuya" as lyrics. We call that t hing the "typo card."

Oh yeah, and last night I dreamed that Team Gai went with my class on a field trip to some kind of giant volleyball court thingy. :D

But then it caught on fire, and Team Gai didn't come out. DDD: Only Naruto and Kiba, who aren't part of that team, escaped. Or at least, towards us. The others were probably heading back to Japan.


----------



## Gakidou

....I had a dream where Itachi was a robot and the Akatsuki had to go through this huge quest to find new batteries for Itachi....The batteries were called "o_O"


----------



## Mad MOAI

*coughlaugh*

Last night I dreamed that my class (or maybe just me and my sister) went to this HUGE hotel with a buffet. I can't remember how, but I found a Naruto card that was yellow on the side with the picture. The pic contained all of the Akatsuki. I called it my "Pein Card" and, as always, I had to hide it from my classmate, Mark, or everyone else because they don't know we like Naruto.


----------



## Dewgong

I want Pein contact lenses


----------



## Gakidou

Me want Kakashi's Mangekyo sharingan lenses....


----------



## Darksong

My friend once had a dream about that, but she didn't have any idea what it was :DDDDD. It was really exciting, because there were all these true details, including what you posted, Gakidou. Then there were the Sound Five battles... and then the end of them, the night I was bouncing off the walls, almost literally. I did it again when she told me about it, and ended up hitting my funny bone _really_ hard on the fence. It tingled for a full two minutes or so. 

In Shippuuden, I kinda think Shikamaru's squad looks best. Tenten and Lee don't look all that different, but they all look nice in a different way. :D


----------



## Dewgong

Tenten sucks

Sorry Tenten fans


----------



## Alexi

D:< Well fine, more Tenten for me!


----------



## Darksong

I don't really have much of an opinion on her. She's not much of an important character, but still, she's kind of cool.

I wouldn't say anyone in Naruto is particularly good or bad, since they're all sort of... how should I say this... they have different abilities. I've heard it stated that Tenten is a side character, but that doesn't necessarily make everyone automatically better than her.


----------



## Alexi

She also has the best hair (out of the girls) next to Temari. *nodnod* And a stick.


----------



## Darksong

You're right. Her hair makes her look somewhat like a mouse, and that is not a negative comment. We always call the stick her "big stick" for obvious reasons. What else could it be? And, thanks for mentioning Temari, because I just realized that their sticks look almost identical, except Temari's becomes a fan. I wonder if that was intentional...

Do I think too deeply?


----------



## Alexi

Deep thinkly.

Have you seen Tenten with her hair down? Can you say raep?

Umm...It may have been intentional. Does she have Big Stick in manga? (Gods, why, I am so behind on manga D: )


----------



## Darksong

What the... I didn't even know she could do that! :P

2nd question: I sincerely have no idea about that, either. But, I'm guessing, probably not, since as far as I remember, I don't think she's used it. Hold on a minute and let me check...

I still don't know. But she does have knives in Shippuuden.. :D


----------



## Alexi

That's one thing I love about her: she can handle pointy objects like whoa. 

Plus she looks pretty sexy all beaten up. Is that wrong?


----------



## Darksong

I haven't seen her use many pointy objects before, but her aim is "deadly accurate," as one Naruto site said. On that same site, there was a picture of her being defeated by Temari, but I have to say she looks kind of weird. Temari had the clear advantage, anyway.

No Naruto is on for two more weeks here D: The next time we see it, it'll have been more than a month since we last watched Naruto.


----------



## Alexi

Awww. D: Hah, I recently watched the first episode. The animation looks all wacky. XD Ah, nostalgia.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Tenten looks nice... I guess.

Lee looks nice the first time he appears by himself in the 11th theme song (the 10th with the pictures changed).


----------



## Gakidou

Me like the newest theme song... =3

Random icons FTW


----------



## Dewgong

WHOEVER WROTE THIS CROSSWORD DESERVES TO BE ASSASINATED

not that i'm suggesting anything


----------



## Darksong

The newest is the 14th, right? 

The I like the Sasuke and WHEE! ones best. The crossword icon is a great one, too. :D

The same friend that had the Naruto dream is learning our code. She's going to watch the next episode that comes on here.

Ino looks rather nice in Shippuuden, I have to admit.


----------



## Dewgong

Ino is a useless pig


----------



## Gakidou

Agreed.

Personally I like the "I love j00 guys!" "Whee!" and the "Doggy Love" ones.


----------



## Darksong

Dewgongeru said:


> Ino is a useless pig


Well, her name DOES mean "boar", but that's kind of ironic since a boar is a MALE swine.

But I'm being serious. Why are you so pessimistic about the characters?


----------



## Alexi

D: Ino is intense, stay away from her.


----------



## Darksong

I don't get it.

Anyway, sometimes I might not be very active here because I'm distracted by Shippuuden on the Internet.

D: Shukaku died. 

AND, I'm still not to the part with Shino and the rest D:


----------



## Mad MOAI

Just curious, but is anyone here besides me afraid of the Invisible Circus Act Treatment?

Yes, Darksong I need you to translate it to them. I can't type it. *goes yeep*


----------



## Gakidou

Invisible Circus Act Treatment? o_O


----------



## Darksong

Er. Here, you can look here. It's not a spoiler for the show, really. Hidden Lotus. I'm not as much afraid of it as I think it's creepy.

Does anyone know what the number of the episode is where Shino and the rest come along in Shippuuden?

EDIT: Never mind, I got it. 33, right?


----------



## Dewgong

Darksong said:


> Why are you so pessimistic about the characters?


I forgot what pessimistic meant


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

are you not on the internet?

Opposite of optomistic, sees eveything in a negative way. Example: Sees a slice of their favorite cheesecake and says, "Great, I'm gonna get fat!"


----------



## Mad MOAI

One time I had a dream that Naruto wasn't allowed onto a ferry because of Kyuubi no Youko. Darksong and I made friends with him :)

This was awhile ago, so it didn't have anything to do with Shippuuden except for the ship.


----------



## Darksong

Do Naruto/Pokémon pictures count? If so, I have one of my favorite battle. Of course, I can't remember exactly what happened, so I just drew a random scene.







On topic...

At first, Sasori moves funny. *limp gorilla*


----------



## Mad MOAI

Last night's dream:

We (darksong and I) did something at the entrance of a theater that included a rendevous with some other people, and then we were in some sort of class in the actual theater room, which sloped at about a 75-degree angle from the ground. Next thing I remember, we're inside a shop with our mom. When we leave, we explore this place with an arched entrance surrounded by walls, with a cobblestone floor. It's very small, probably about 70-foot perimeter, and Shikamaru's crouching behind one of the walls. We (Shikamaru joined us now) sneak through a few buildings and teleport to a tiny (and I mean perimeter 70 like the cobblestone place) tropical island. There I tell Shikamaru that he's so smart he should be able to get us out of here, and then he asks how smart he really is. I tell him his IQ is over 200, and he's all like "Wow I didn't know I was that smart." Apart from some sort of skydiving, the rest of the dream is irrelevant.

Now I think that Shikamaru's not so much of a gary-stu because (I think) of the fact that he doesn't know how smart he actually is.

Oh, and Shippuuden version Chouji was in there somewhere too.


----------



## Darksong

^:DDDDDD LUUUCCKYYY.... I really miss Chouji at the moment (Neji, not so much because he had a lot of action).

Why do you always dream about Shikamaru?

I had a dream two nights ago that had to do with Ino, Chouji and Hinata (But they weren't Shippuuden version; Actually, I think Hinata was, but she was really short). I can't remember a lot of the details.


----------



## Dewgong

Blastoise428 said:


> are you not on the internet?
> 
> Opposite of optomistic, sees eveything in a negative way. Example: Sees a slice of their favorite cheesecake and says, "Great, I'm gonna get fat!"


nobody can pick up sarcasm anymore


----------



## Darksong

Well, you can't hear someone's tone of voice on the Internet. 

Remember that this is all a guess, but...

Judging by when I had the dream about the number 55, Shippuuden will probably start in the first week of April here (which is either the second or the fourth, depending on whether it starts on Saturday or Thursday). If there are two episodes a week (starting on the fourth), we should get to 33 by... July 25th. o_O That's a lot longer than I expected... I hope my guess is wrong.


----------



## Dewgong

mffffff

I remember when I had the 'kissing naruto in a treehouse in the same neighborhood as ed edd and eddie lived' dream

Life scaring


----------



## Darksong

My current favorite Naruto theme songs are 9 (Yura Yura) and 13 (Blue Bird) because I can sing them best. :D I'm planning to sing one at the yearly talent show in my class, if the limit is enough. It might be two minutes, which would be disappointing because then I would have to sing the shortened version.

I like 7 too, though. I'm horrible at 6 (No Boy No Cry, I think it was).

When it comes to dreams, I get spontaneous dreams but ones that make sense.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Dewgongeru said:


> mffffff
> 
> I remember when I had the 'kissing naruto in a treehouse in the same neighborhood as ed edd and eddie lived' dream
> 
> Life scaring


O_o

(I'm just trying to express my opinion on your dream, hopefully not spamming.)


----------



## Darksong

I don't dream about normal people any more, just their Shippuuden versions. Which, hopefully, is a good sign.

My mother's getting me volume 33 of the Naruto manga for Christmas. I've been waiting for ages :D I think it has Sai on the front, because I went to Uwajimaya about a month ago and looked at the cover.


----------



## Mad MOAI

No one is responding to my question.

What is your opinion on the ICAT? (Darksong, put it n Spoiler tags again)

The only reaction I'm expecting is: awesome. Opposite for me. They just HAD to ruin a perfectly good character. Either that or I just HAD to dislike it. At least Gai looks funny.


----------



## Darksong

ICAT: Hidden Lotus. It's creepy.

Except Gai's zombie face was funny. At least he looks different.


----------



## Gakidou

May I ask why Hidden Lotus is creepy?


----------



## Darksong

Because 



Spoiler



Lee turns _reeddd..._


 How is that not creepy? It's not like any old person would do that.

And Cryptica, I guess the ICAT just might be his second flaw. Otherwise he'd be a Mary-Sue except for one thing: his lack of ninjutsu and genjutsu.


----------



## Zora of Termina

And his looks. Can't forget them. >>


----------



## Gakidou

Not as bad as Gai in my opinion...


----------



## Mad MOAI

Gai looks funny. Lee looks creepy.


----------



## Darksong

I'd say Gai is rather annoying, with his "obsession" with youth, but everyone has a little quirk, don't they? I can't be angry at him just for that... D:


----------



## Gakidou

NOOOOOOO SHIT! KONOHA WAS OBLITERATED PEIN YOU FUCKING FUCKTURD!!


----------



## Dewgong

Pain is stupid too

:(

Rinnegan is kinda cool though


----------



## Mad MOAI

Last night I dreamed:

Kiba and Akamaru (shippuuden) were on a pointless, roller-coaster like ride which was supposed to transport one to a nearby parking lot. The person who ran it accused Kiba of having to choose a certain size of car (there were two sizes: "male" and "female"; female was smaller). He said he had chosen "female" although he and his dog were both male.

Shino and I were in a no-jutsu battle (I didn't have any and he wasn't using insects) and I beat him by sticking his head into the ground and doing a couple of other things.

This is sort of off topic, but my dad was "looking for a good RP on TCoD" even though he doesn't know about it.

I dreamed this all, and at one point I could fly--wait a minute, I think I was a Senkro! :DDDD

BACK ON TOPIC--- I also dreamed that someone in my class said something about Naruto, causing everyone in there to be obsessed with it (except Darksong and I; we already are).

Which reminds me of a news article that someone presented for a current event last year. Some guy stuck his head in a sandbox and died. The person said he was copying a show called "Naruto" (I asked what he was copying, this made me almost go yeep; except I didn't know how at the time), and I read the article when I got home. It was very inaccurate. Naruto wanting to be leader of his village was correct, but it said that he used long tubes to breathe under sand. I think they confused him for one of Mizuki's puppets; that part of the show had been on at the time.


----------



## Dewgong

I always have strange sasuke-related dreams

most of them are nice though


----------



## Darksong

Most of my dreams revolve around Neji and Shikamaru's squads, oddly. Mostly, Naruto, Sasuke, Sakura, Shino, Hinata, Kiba and Akamaru aren't in them...

Today is Hinata's birthday! :D


----------



## Mad MOAI

According to our (Darksong and I) calculations, Shippuuden should start either April 9th or 11th, depending on whether it's on Thursdays or Saturdays.

The next episode is on tonight at 10:20 PST, and then it goes back to 1 episode a week at 9:30. Just so you guys know ;D


----------



## Darksong

You mean 10:30 PM for the former and 9:30 PM for the latter. In the US by the way.

I remembered part of my dream!

We were in a marble hall, and we had to do something about Neji, who was not there at the moment.
And at another point we were at an adoption house, probably induced by part of the book _Twilight,_ which I'm reading now.


----------



## Mad MOAI

This is the awesomesauciest picture I've ever drawn, even though it's black and white, and I'm proud of it.



Spoiler: the art above



I know it has a whole bunch of eraser smudges, but I'm still proud of it. The border is a bit wacky in a few places, but I was just matching it to the card border and the capability of my drawing (I copied it from a card). Also, it's the second time I've seriously drawn humans, so.... both Ino and Shikamaru's faces look a bit weird.



Accepting critique in case I draw these guys again 8=D


----------



## Darksong

I agree. I think it looks like Shikamaru is craning his neck a bit too much. And Ino's face looks like it has a dent in it.


----------



## Dewgong

Ino is too skinny
Her hair really doesn't stick out that much
What ARE those strange bubbles coming out of their heads
As said before, Shikarmaru's neck is strange
Ino's head has a dent
I can't understand Ino's stomach/hips what is going on
Ino's head not only has a dent but it's kinda shaped weird on the top

Otherwise, It's actually very nice :)


----------



## Mad MOAI

Ever since I got a calendar at Uwajimaya yesterday, I've really liked Sai....... Lee beats him by the tiniest thing you can think of though.

Wait I think they tie....


----------



## Zora of Termina

*snerk* Sai is funny.


----------



## Darksong

^Ditto. He can be weird sometimes, though. For example, when he was first introduced... XP

Speaking of Sai...I have a picture of him. But before I ink it over, I'll need to get criticism on it. It's just an outline at the moment. I know that the leaf on the forehead protector is missing (I erased it), and his left (our right) hand is weird.







He's sitting on an invisible table :DDDD


----------



## Mad MOAI

I drew Lee! No critique please--somehow I'm uncomfortable with people critiquing on Naruto fanart.


----------



## Alexi

Darksong: It may just be me, but Sai looks a bit chubby. I'm not sure how it can be corrected, but...just thought I'd give my perspective on it.

But I do like Sai a lot. X3


----------



## Darksong

Actually, that's how the picture was. I guess I just did something minor with the lines. But I edited it, colored it and inked it (I fixed the face).

Sai picture is kind of large, but still good. YAY!


----------



## Dewgong

I got a Naruto Shippuuden calender in the mail today. :)

Are you guys talking about the Uwajimaya in Seattle? I've been there, it was amazing. <333 I got so much stuff, I love Seattle.

I can go on and on about Seattle


----------



## Zora of Termina

Dewgongeru said:


> I got a Naruto Shippuuden calender in the mail today. :)
> 
> Are you guys talking about the Uwajimaya in Seattle? I've been there, it was amazing. <333 I got so much stuff, I love Seattle.
> 
> I can go on and on about Seattle


It rains too much there ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Dewgong

I LOVE rain.

I want to live there so bad because of that, and Eevee =w=;;


----------



## Darksong

Yes, that's the one we always go to. If you come to Seattle, you can see us too :D

Last night I had a dream where I met Gaara, Temari and Kankurou. Kankurou claimed that his name was Flannery, but I knew it was Kankurou.

Temari was just plain cool.

And Gaara had a staring contest with someone. :D


----------



## Alexi

...XD Now I got an image of Kankuro dressed as Flannery. Thanks, Darksong. XD


----------



## Dewgong

Flannery... xDD

Darksong, I should come and see you

We can go shopping :)


----------



## Darksong

Maybe, but I'm not as interested in shopping as you are, and there's not much I want anyway.

I also once had a dream about a Floatzel on an elevator. I think that Floatzel represented Itachi gaining power. D:


----------



## Zora of Termina

You guys have a lot of dreams. :|

The only Naruto-related one that I can remember having is that I was reading scans of the manga like I always do on Thursdays. That was about it though, because after that it was about Butterfree teaching me to code styles in MS-DOS... :|


----------



## Darksong

Don't worry if you don't have dreams. You're further ahead than us, which means you don't have much to dream _about._

And, adding to my other dream: The people were _still_ Shippuuden-style.

I've been thinking about translating the fourteenth theme song for Naruto with the new Japanese-English dictionary I got :D


----------



## Dewgong

I have a Japanese-English/English-Japanese dictionary

Translating just through that is something I used to do for fun, even though I already knew the English lyrics.

Closer? Closer is the fourteenth one right? I can play that on piano. =w=


----------



## Darksong

^Cool. OwO All I can play on the piano are two Animal Crossing songs XP

I'm pretty good at singing openings 9 (Yura Yura), 13 (Blue Bird) and 14 (Closer), but I still don't do it unless they're stuck in my head.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Dewgongeru: If possible, can you record yourself playing it and send me a link to the movie? I wanna see! ^w^


----------



## Dewgong

Eeeeh I don't usually record myself, I'm not very confident at it. Kinda still learning.

Can I do a pokemon song I'm good at? :D


----------



## Darksong

That's fine. I wouldn't record myself either, especially not if I were singing. :)


----------



## Gakidou

I can sing Blue bird....and I'm trying to learn to sing Closer... >.<


----------



## Mad MOAI

I can sing everything theme song from 7-14 (NKS, Re:member, Yura Yura, Hero's Comeback, Distance, Blue Bird and Closer), and I sound bad on 6 and 10 since they're the more "er" songs.... >< I think I sound nice on Closer, though. :D


----------



## Dewgong

FOR THE THIRD TIME MY POST IS ERASED BECAUSE OF MY BROWSER

Short and sweet because I am tired of typing this over and over again:

I can sing: Openings: 1, 6, 7, 10, 11, 12, 13, 14. Lololol 11 (Distance) total narusasu awesomeness. Endings: 4, 9, 14, 16, and the latest one.  Opening 14 (kinda, i'm working on it), and ending 16 on piano. :) 

Uuuum I'm gonna play the Johto Bike Theme for Darksong. Then after I finish getting Closer down, I'm going to the Crystal version of the Lucky Channel song. I love that song.

HEY GUYS NEW ART IT'S HATSUNE MIKUO <33

Scanner washed out the colors a lot... D: Here's a link of one of his songs. Here.

I just love him. >:)


----------



## Darksong

I have a few interesting Pokemon...

My Spoink, named Ino, has the ability Thick Fat, ironically.
Chouji is my Hariyama. He is a Quiet nature, which does not fit.

On the other hand, Naruto, my Ninetales, has a Hasty nature, which is perfect.

I don't usually pay attention to endings.

EDIT: My dictionary has a few things that are wrong, but not many. Anyway, according to it, the first four lines to the fourteenth theme are:

"You have to be careful with the things that are closest to you
You know the more excessively close you get to something 
The more you lose sight of it"

Of course, that's not exact


----------



## Dewgong

That's actually a pretty... well, REALLY close translation to the real words. 

I finished that video. It's uploading. It'll be a while. 

lol photobucket

Yeah, there it is. It's not very good, I only learned the song about a week ago. The very last clip at the end of me fixing my shirt is my favorite.

The ending mess-ups are for your enjoyment. xD


----------



## Darksong

Cryptica and I slept over with one of our friends last night, and she talks in her sleep. We asked her a few questions, and usually, it was hilarious.

Me: What is the message from Hyuuga Neji to [my first and last name]?

Friend: I love you....

And then, later...

Cryptica: Do you want to marry Shikamaru?

Friend: Yes... he's pretty... he's ugly... he's pretty ugly. [hysterical laughter in her sleep]

We had a lot of fun.

I especially like Episode 33 of Shippuuden... it will never get old.


----------



## Dewgong

Thank you for zero acknowedgment of what I did for you


----------



## Darksong

Whoops, sorry, I forgot about that. Thanks, that song's great! I haven't heard it in a while, but, if my memory is correct, that's exactly what it sounds like, but on a different instrument. Good job!

EDI: Remembered another one.

Me (this is the first time I asked): What is Neji-kun's message?

Friend: Wooden...

She did that a million times.

For the last one, whenever I repeated the question, our friend replied, "I _told_ you..."

I'm afraid that someone in class will say Byakugan and I'll unintentionally say "Yeah...!" This is because my sister said Byakugan last night when I was in bed and I unexpectedly and accidentally said "Yeeah!" It was kind of funny...


----------



## Mad MOAI

That's great, Dewgongeru! Even though you messed up a few times... :3


----------



## Darksong

Last night I had a dream that Cryptica was with me at school, and said said "Shino" twice in one sentence. One of our classmates called out, "The twins are [there's a c-word here, but I can't remember what it is] Naruto fans!" And everyone started shouting at us, and suddenly I snapped at them like they had said _that_. And then, even inside the dream, I had a sudden urge to draw Shippuuden version Chouji... o_O

We've also made rather odd English lyrics for part of the 14th opening, based on the pictures.

On the 5th line: "Anata ga saikin *that looks fun*" Based on Lee doing a whole bunch of flips.
On the 6th line: "Shiawase wa ittai *that looks fun*" Based on... I don't know.
On the 7th line: "*I wish I could do that* -teite" See previous two.
on the 8th line: "*But I'm not a ninja* -i kamo" See previous.


----------



## Mad MOAI

^THAT's why we have the code :D

*sings Closer parody*


----------



## Dewgong

Thanks Cryptica~

I always mess up, but it wasn't that noticeable. The end is where I cut all the mistakes out the the twenty videos I took. xD


----------



## Gakidou

That was really gud :3


----------



## Dewgong

:D! Thankies


----------



## Darksong

Last night, I had a dream that one of Orochimaru's hideouts was where Jamba Juice was :D

((If you don't know, that's a fruit smoothie place))

I went inside and there was a model of Naruto things, and there was a clock tower. Neji (Shippuuden version) was standing in it (there was a room near the top) doing either a taekwon do stance or 



Spoiler: Neji's new Shippuuden technique



Air Palm.


 However, he was wearing blue clothes and a hat. When my sister pointed it out to me, I said, "He's a funny gentleman." Hence my avatar and user title. But for some reason, when I said "gentleman," it felt like I was saying a Naruto word at school (my heart started beating fast and my eyes widened), as if I had just made a big mistake.

But then, we were somehow associated with Orochimaru. o_O

There was a boat course thingy, but I can't remember why it was important or why it was even there.

And at one point, I was an Umbreon, and I was carrying the Ninja Clash in the Land of Snow movie. I put it on a table at one point, but then something made me hide under a dresser for about two minutes as I shook with fear.

I think I was holding a Jamba Juice at some point, too.

End of dream.

Yesterday, Cryptica and I were watching Naruto episode 207, the last one about Yakumo and Kurenai (the one where they destroy 



Spoiler: episodes 204-207



the monster inside her (I think it's spelled "id")


). It had a lot to do with paintings.

At anotherdayanotherword.com, guess what the word is for today.


"Painting."

Another funny thing:

We made a tombstone on a generator about a year ago that went like this. It's silly because one: there are two mispellings, and two: it's false.



Spoiler: the Sound Five



"Here lies *Choji,* who was* killed* on November 10th by a fat guy named *Girobo*."



Bolded things are false/mispelled things.


For those who bothered to look, no, Chouji did not really die.


----------



## Mad MOAI

I got a Current Science magazine today. There was a comic about cloning. They (the makers of CS) put a dumb picture of Naruto and thought that the Shadow Clone Jutsu was magic. XD


----------



## Darksong

Technically, it uses chakra to create it.

But that's kind of confusing. I don't know whether it's magic or not....


----------



## Gakidou

Cryptica said:


> I got a Current Science magazine today. There was a comic about cloning. They (the makers of CS) put a dumb picture of Naruto and thought that the Shadow Clone Jutsu was magic. XD


umm....wow o_O
I would've laughed...


----------



## Darksong

I've memorized theme 13, Blue Bird ~ :D

I might get a recording of it, but I want your opinions first. I could also do 9, Yura Yura, but I'm not as good at that one because I haven't memorized all of it.


----------



## Gakidou

Cool! ...Ikimono Gakari's songs are awesome @_@


----------



## Mad MOAI

I have a slight problem.

I really like the 14th song (Closer) and I want to sing it for the people in this fanclub but I sound terrible singing it when I'm recorded. Any tips? D:


----------



## Alexi

Do it live.


----------



## Dewgong

Oh my god people still post here

haha


----------



## Darksong

Yes, we still post here. :D

I've just been wondering... am I the only one here other than Cryptica who likes Chouji? I... think he's cute XD

NO NEGATIVE COMMENTS!


----------



## Mad MOAI

Alexi said:


> Do it live.


*facepalm*

I don't get it, and that probably means it's a joke. If it's not, I'll clear it up for you a bit:

If my voice is recorded, it sounds bad on the recording. That's what I meant.


----------



## Alexi

Darksong said:


> Yes, we still post here. :D
> 
> I've just been wondering... am I the only one here other than Cryptica who likes Chouji? I... think he's cute XD
> 
> NO NEGATIVE COMMENTS!


I love Chouji! <3 Fat guy ftw <33


----------



## Darksong

I SAID NO NE...

Argh.

I just realized that there's a loophole.

That's EXACTLY why I didn't bring this up earlier.

...I'm too sensitive, aren't I?

Anyway...

I like the part in Shippuuden where Asuma agrees to help Naruto with his jutsu, and in return, to buy them lunch or dinner or something. It goes something like this:



> *Asuma:* He forgot we had Chouji on the team.
> 
> (I think it was) *Shikamaru:* ...You're so cruel.


... X3


----------



## Mad MOAI

> *Chouji:* WOO-HOO! BARBECUE! :DDDDDDDD


Chouji's cute X3


----------



## Alexi

Darksong: Are you talking about my comment? Because that was a positive as a pool of puppies. :( I love fat guys.


----------



## Darksong

Yes. I'm saying there was a _loophole._ And there are hardly ever any loopholes in what I say... D:


----------



## Alexi

What, mentioning he's fat? :/ If you consider that negative, I take offense.


----------



## Darksong

I never called it negative, but... I never really called it positive either. Whether it's positive or negative is entirely an opinion, and I think it depends.


----------



## Oreku

Join?

My favorite character of the moment is Sai, from Shipuuden, I mean of course he betrays the leaf village, and has no emotion but he's so unintentionally funny!

Also, I'm not sure if someone already posted this, but you can watch subbed episodes of shippuden on Hulu.com


----------



## Darksong

So he's not a traitor and then he is and then he isn't and then he is?

That's confusing...


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong said:


> So he's not a traitor and then he is and then he isn't and then he is?
> 
> That's confusing...


That or Oreku hasn't read up to #34 in the manga yet (or whatever episode is equivalent).


----------



## Alexi

Darksong said:


> I never called it negative, but... I never really called it positive either. Whether it's positive or negative is entirely an opinion, and I think it depends.


Well, I can see what you mean. Chouji himself hates to be called fat. XD But he's just in denial. In Shippuden, he looks so sexy (even if he is just 15). I bet he'd be even better in his twenties. <3


----------



## Darksong

((I'm surprised, this actually turned into a positive discussion o_O But that's a good thing!))

He's 15 in Shippuuden? I thought everyone but Lee turned 16 in Shippuuden. *shrug*

Wait, you must be right. I just checked.

I think Chouji looks nice in Shippuuden. His hair looks like an Entei's mane. Ever realize that?


----------



## Alexi

Whoa! Entei-Chouji <3 Hey, that's pretty awesome. XD

Yeah, I can make anything about fat people into a positive dicussion. XD I'm just that cool. :D Hmm, maybe I should write a Chouji fic of some kind...Or maybe finish some of the bajillion other fics I have in progress XD;;;


----------



## Darksong

Alexi said:


> Whoa! Entei-Chouji <3 Hey, that's pretty awesome. XD


Yes!



			
				Darksong in bed a couple nights ago said:
			
		

> The only problem is, Munchlax/Makuhita doesn't evolve into Entei.


If they did, that would be sooo awesome. :D

I like to go to school and draw a few jagged lines on a piece of paper. There's only one Naruto fan in the class other than me and Cryptica, he doesn't know what it is... maybe I'll expand on it ...

Another thing on Chouji's hair: At first, his hair looks like Munchlax's ears, except shorter :D And then it looks like an Entei, as stated previously.

I need to draw an Entei that looks like Chouji sometime.

It's a shame they got rid of his scarf in Shippuuden, though... I liked that scarf...


----------



## Oreku

_@Darsong_ I'm only as far as to where Sai turns in the list of the Anbu Black Ops to Orochimaru, then Team Kakashi find him.

Sorry for any confusion..

n//n;


----------



## Darksong

Oh, yeah, forgot to say something.



Alexi said:


> Chouji himself hates to be called fat. XD


That is an understatement. 

But I don't do it anyway just out of respect. :D


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong and I were playing Mario Kart Wii over Wifi and then there was this person who had a Naruto mii.

The Mii was a girl.


----------



## Oreku

I have a Naruto Mii on mine. Its all just a matter of knowing what to do. lol


----------



## Mad MOAI

I'm sorta worried about this, but then again I'm paranoid.

Is Shippuuden going to be on the same channel Naruto is on now?


----------



## Zora of Termina

Yes, it's almost guaranteed to be.

But

HOLY SHIT 



Spoiler: shippuden



Hinata finally admitted she loves him and now Naruto's fighting Pain and the Kyuubi is out and he's got 6 tails and it's awesome I'm reading it right naaaaoooo


----------



## Darksong

...

HINATA IS SO CUTE!  I always thought that would happen on the last episode BUT WHO CARES? :D I always guess wrong anyway.

I've only seen up to episode 33... (But I looked at the spoiler anyway because I don't care)

That must be epic. Which number episode is that?

...Yeah, I know, I'm crazy when it comes to Hinata. Don't kill me D:

On what happened with me, I was showing my friends my six favorite Naruto cards (but I don't really do anything with them other than keep them on my nightstand). She said Chouji was fat and I shoved her for it, but I go out of control like that... but I forgived her because she didn't know. :3

In short, it was a chaotic day.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Zora of Termina said:


> HOLY SHIT
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shippuden
> 
> 
> 
> Hinata finally admitted she loves him and...


...

...

...

How cute :3

(psst I can't think of anything else xD)

The manga from 28-37 is funny... it has lots of them :D


----------



## Zora of Termina

Well I didn't say "episode". The key word there is reading. 

But omg so cuuute and she looks freaking ready to kick ass and yessss


----------



## Darksong

OH. You didn't say that.

...Well, then, which book number do you think it will be in? :3


----------



## Zora of Termina

It's issue #437 in Shounen Jump. I personally read it online so.


----------



## Darksong

Oh, okay. I don't really get Shounen Jump... I only have two older ones.

Ironically, I was humming 



Spoiler: Might hint to what Zora said



K.K. Love Song from Animal Crossing


 a lot at school before you told me about it because I was trying to either focus or calm down.

Obviously, my dream last night was about Hinata. Oddly, for some reason, I also thought about what it would be like if I were Sasuke's older sister.

I hope that this won't be too far from us... Here, we have up to 37. I'm guessing I'm too impatient.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong said:


> Oddly, for some reason, I also thought about what it would be like if I were Sasuke's older sister.
> 
> I hope that this won't be too far from us... Here, we have up to 37. I'm guessing I'm too impatient.


First paragraph: I was wondering what it would be like if i were sitting next to Sasuke... in a random place.

Second: Old data, we have 41 :D


----------



## Darksong

Yes... Do you guys think that Hinata's confession will be in or before the 45th volume of the manga? As far as I know, that's what the bookstore will have if we check back by Sakura's birthday. :3

But I am just overly excited.

Funny thing is, Cryptica and I sometimes act like the characters are real. For example, after Sasuke 



Spoiler: Shippuuden



killed Orochimaru


, we applauded XD

I also have a Combusken named Sasuke who just evolved into Blaziken. I'm planning on using him in the Elite Four and then teaching him ThunderPunch at the Battle Frontier move tutor :D


----------



## Zora of Termina

Darksong said:


> Yes... Do you guys think that Hinata's confession will be in or before the 45th volume of the manga? As far as I know, that's what the bookstore will have if we check back by Sakura's birthday. :3
> 
> But I am just overly excited.
> 
> Funny thing is, Cryptica and I sometimes act like the characters are real. For example, after Sasuke
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Shippuuden
> 
> 
> 
> killed Orochimaru
> 
> 
> , we applauded XD
> 
> I also have a Combusken named Sasuke who just evolved into Blaziken. I'm planning on using him in the Elite Four and then teaching him ThunderPunch at the Battle Frontier move tutor :D


Paragraph 1: Possibly, that depends. I only go by issue number. What point are you at at the end of your current volume? That might give me an accurate prediction.

Second paragraph: Haha, I do that too x3

Third paragraph: ...I had a few Pokemon in PMD2 named after Naruto characters, does that count?


----------



## Darksong

Yup, I have Neji as well :D

A weird thing that happened on my Emerald:



			
				Against Flannery said:
			
		

> Sasuke is in love with Foe Camerupt!


And as if that weren't enough, he didn't move for eight turns or so.

I just thought of the "what point I'm at thing." At the end of 41, Jiraiya 



Spoiler: Shippuuden



is battling Pein in the... I think it's called the Sage Mode. The last word is "you're...!" Even though I don't really know how that was supposed to help.



You probably can guess what I will say next.

I know, I know, I'm overly excited. I'll stop saying that now.


----------



## Zora of Termina

Aha, that's just come out a few weeks ago. I'm pretty sure Hinata's confession will be in the next volume then.


----------



## Darksong

WOO-HOO ~

Since I don't really have anything else to contribute, I'll just say that I'm actually so impatient that I went to gymnastics earlier this morning, and while I'm normally tired out by the end, it seemed like I didn't lose an ounce of my energy :D

But of course, it's all because I'm crazy about Hinata :3 Who wouldn't be?

But I'm also kind of sad that Deidara died... he had a good sense of humor.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong said:


> But I'm also kind of sad that Deidara died... he had a good sense of humor.


At least the overenthusiastic Tobi is still alive... as far as I know. He appeared again, didn't he? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Zora of Termina

Yes, as Madara Uchiha. Of course, that's who he was all along, so.


----------



## Darksong

This, too.

I also like to think of Pokémon that represent each character... sometimes, they differ between Shippuuden and... not-Shippuuden. The closest thing I can think of for Hinata is Sunflora. One problem, though...

It doesn't open its eyes.
But here's what I have so far.

Naruto = Ninetales
Sakura = Cherrim
Sasuke = Blaziken, as mentioned above
Kakashi = Cacturne

Hinata = Sunflora / ???
Kiba = Pretty much any canine Pokémon with a pre-evolution, but I've especially seen Arcanine
Shino = Yanmega / Heracross (even though I usually imagine him as the latter; however, a male Vespiquen works as well.)
Kurenai = ???

Neji = Lucario (at one point switched to Noctowl and then Luxray but is back again :D)
(Rock) Lee = Hitmonlee (Rolling Kick, Seismic Toss, Last Resort, Jump Kick)
TenTen = Farfetch'd
Gai = Um... I had one but I forgot. Medicham, perhaps?

Shikamaru = Alakazam (Dark-type?)
Ino = Grumpig (woohoo psychic boar/pig/whatever)
Chouji = Makuhita/Hariyama/Munchlax, but Entei in Shippuuden because of his hairstyle that looks like Entei's mane :3
Asuma = I have no idea.

There are a lot more, but I decided not to bore you all with this :3


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong said:


> Gai = Um... I had one but I forgot. Medicham, perhaps?


It was Hitmontop.

Of course TenTen could also be a HootHoot, but that's only because its little black eyebrows are pointing at 10:10.


----------



## Darksong

Cryptica and I made up a Chidori Pokemon move while playing Mario Kart (oddly...) based on pre-Shippuuden. Spot any errors?

Chidori

*Type:* Electric
*Power Points:* 5
*Power:* 120 (recommendation for adjustments?)
*Accuracy:* 95
*Priority:* -1
*Description:* The user leashes a punch of thunderous power from its fist. After two PP of this move are used, the user gives 1/4 of its HP to use this move. This move's PP cannot be restored by an ETHER or ELIXIR. Its PP also cannot be increased by a PP UP.

*Contest:* 2 appeal, 1 jam. (Cool)
Combos-
Before: None
After: Curse or Charge

*TM:* Not a TM

*Learned by:* Emerald version

Get a male Blaziken and name it Sasuke. Make sure you have a male Cacturne named Kakashi in your party. Go to the Battle Frontier and teach it ThunderPunch from the move tutor. ThunderPunch will become Chidori.

Missing anything...?


----------



## Mad MOAI

Random question because I'm paranoid that way.

Will Shippuuden be on the same time, same place Naruto is on now? It's just that it's been only reruns for the past two weeks and (see top sentence).


----------



## Zora of Termina

It should, as far as I know. CN's the only channel I've ever heard of it being broadcast on. >>


----------



## Mad MOAI

Zora of Termina said:


> It should, as far as I know. CN's the only channel I've ever heard of it being broadcast on. >>


Yeah, good point. That's assuring :D

Just tell me if you get any updates because I don't want to miss anything.

I hope they don't ruin people's voices... Chouji sounds weird in Shippuuden but that's maybe because he's Japanese and we're not XD


----------



## Mewtwo

I'm a new fan of Naruto, I've only watched five episodes(one from second season, rest from current season) and two movies (Ninja Clash in the Land of Snow and Guardians of the Crescent Moon). I'm also in love with the second season's title song. But, yeah, can I join this club?


----------



## Darksong

Awesome~ Another member

And by second season opening, do you mean this one or this one?


----------



## Mewtwo

The second choice you gave me, it kicks butt =D


----------



## Darksong

You sound a lot like my friend, who is also 10 and has recently joined the Naruto fandom. :D

Who's your favorite character so far?


----------



## Mewtwo

Hmmm... I kinda like that guy with the white hair that I can't pronounce his name(or spell it :P) but I know it ends in -sensei. What's his name again?

Also, I'm 11, not 10.


----------



## Darksong

Sorry about the age thing.

And sensei isn't part of his name, that's just what people call him. It's Kakashi. Japanese for "scarecrow."


----------



## Mewtwo

Oh... Well then, now I know his name.


----------



## Darksong

Yes... "sensei" is Japanese for teacher.

I had a crazy dream last night. Kahiko, the "leader" of the traveling caravan from the Stone of Gelel movie, was... traveling in a desert, and just _somehow_ knew where Kimimaro's "grave" was. One of the people in the group asked him to revive Kimimaro, and since Kahiko couldn't remember how to do it, he did a summoning jutsu, except he said "Something jutsu." Kimimaro hopped out of the sand in State 2, or what Cryptica and I call... *takes breath* KIMIKENTROLOCIRAPTORCONDAWOLF.

Meanwhile, I was a baby 4-foot Milotic (:3) riding on Cryptica's back. And, because I was bored, I said...

"A sea-snake's bite hurts the most. 

Especially if it's a man-of-war jellyfish."

Then we encountered Kimimaro, but I can't remember what we did.


----------



## Peegeray

Spoiler: recent chapter



how the fuck is hinata still alive? i hope naruto doesn't end up in this cliché naruhina pair because that's stupid, they barely even talk to each other


----------



## Alexi

Darksong, your Kimmimaro-revival dream makes me happy. X3


----------



## Mad MOAI

YAY NEW MEMBER~

AND it's one of the best 11-year olds on TCoD~

I'm glad.

In my opinion the Crescent Moon Kingdom movie is the worst, but that's probably because it has the... um... er....


----------



## Mewtwo

I've had a recent obsession with, now that I know his name, Orochimaru. He's awesomely awesome =D


----------



## Darksong

All right, finished describing my Kimimaro dream. Ironically, I had another dream about reviving the Sound Ninja Five.

I think it was Kimimaro somehow reviving Tayuya (:D) (Normal, not State 1 or 2) and talking to her with... telepathy. He told her to revive Kidoumaru for some reason, and so she did. It looked like Sasuke's Fireball Jutsu, except it was more gentle and... there was no fire. But I can't remember what happened with Kidoumaru.

And then I walked up to her and told her I thought she was pretty.

Then I was on a grassy hill with Cryptica at about 7 PM, and there was a lightning storm, so we had to go into the nearby building, even though it was at the top of the hill and very likely to be struck. Inside, we waited for the storm to be over with various Shippuuden-version Naruto characters (but the only ones I can remember are Naruto and Neji). Finally, after an hour, it was over, and _it had snowed._ I remember being hyper from this, and so we went down to the water. But we had to climb across a platform of sticks, and many were wobbly, so it took fifteen minutes to go thirty feet because I had to find the right path.

And then I think that was it. Except I remember Not-Shippuuden Sasuke sitting in an aspen tree.

EDIT:



Peegeray said:


> Spoiler: recent chapter
> 
> 
> 
> how the fuck is hinata still alive? i hope naruto doesn't end up in this cliché naruhina pair because that's stupid, they barely even talk to each other


First part: Because she's awesome :3

Second part: Because she's too timid.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*I THINK WE MAY HAVE A PROBLEM*

People, help.

As far as the schedule says, Naruto isn't on tonight or any other time. Has it moved for Shippuuden preparations? I don't want to miss anything DDDDDDD:


----------



## Mewtwo

*Re: I THINK WE MAY HAVE A PROBLEM*



Cryptica said:


> People, help.
> 
> As far as the schedule says, Naruto isn't on tonight or any other time. Has it moved for Shippuuden preparations? I don't want to miss anything DDDDDDD:


What the heck is Shippuuden?


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: I THINK WE MAY HAVE A PROBLEM*



Mewtwo said:


> What the heck is Shippuuden?


I was asking the same thing a year ago.

Shippuuden is the second series of Naruto that occurs two and a half years after the first one ends. I recommend watching it online, and I'm pretty sure every fan in the US is excited for it :DDDDDDDD


----------



## Darksong

Mewtwo said:
			
		

> Hey Darksong, do you think Orochimaru should be brought back into Naruto?


What exactly do you mean by this? Are you at the part where he 



Spoiler: Shippuuden



died?


----------



## Mewtwo

Actually, no. I did Google on him, found out that he dies, and I would like to see him in the series.


----------



## Alexi

:D:D:D

I got like six Shippuuden posters from a magazine today, and a large amount of them have Akatsuki on them~ ^_^ I just need to make room on my walls. XD


----------



## Darksong

Since Orochimaru is a character not many like, I'm just wondering, Mewtwo, but do you like Chouji at all? :DD

I suddenly think he's really cute :3 Especially the bag-popping-bomb thing.


----------



## Mad MOAI

*Re: I THINK WE MAY HAVE A PROBLEM*

UHH GUYS



Cryptica said:


> As far as the schedule says, Naruto isn't on tonight or any other time. Has it moved for Shippuuden preparations? I don't want to miss anything DDDDDDD:


yes i am impatient


----------



## Mewtwo

I never heard of Chouji. I'll google him to see if I've seen him.

Oh, what about these guys? Or these?


----------



## Darksong

Oh, okay. Didn't know you had watched so little.

No problem, then. But when you do, he's _hilarious_ X3

EDIT: Oh yeah, and his hair looks like an Entei's mane in Shippuuden.






 vs.


----------



## Gakidou

I've had a recent obsession with Kakashi-san. :3 WHYTHEFUCKDIDHEHAVETODIE?!?!


----------



## Mad MOAI

Hey Mewtwo. If you want to watch more Naruto, I recommend this place. It has the Shippuuden episodes,  so you can start from the beginning of it.


----------



## Darksong

And the next volume of manga is STILL not here ;.;

Anyway. Just watched the Great Survival Challenge episode, Episode 158. Neji said that you could somehow use a wristwatch as a compass. By... um...bisecting the angle between 12:00 and the hour hand (yay for math), and point it towards the sun, and south should be approximately at 12:00. Does this really work? 

Yes, I am very curious. I want to make sure before I make my mom exchange my digital watch for an analog one. (What, I don't get an allowance!)


----------



## Mad MOAI

Does anyone know what happened to this show? It's not on Cartoon Network anymore :'(


----------



## Darksong

It says "Now Playing on Cartoon Network Video", but last time it did that, it came back. For one week. I'm pretty sure Shippuuden is starting in the LAST week of April.

Only two weeks until we go to Uwajimaya for a field trip! :D


----------



## Gakidou

....The'll probably kill Hidan's cussing when they get to that point.
(Save the cussing!)


----------



## Dewgong

I couldn't imagine a Hidan without cussing. He'll probably be like "oh crud". 

I'm going to Uwajimaya in April.


----------



## Darksong

Lucky Dewgong D: Next Thursday (i.e. the first week in April) we're going on a field trip to the International District, but we're not actually going into Uwajimaya D:


----------



## Dewgong

Aw poop

If you go to that district there is no reason for you to not go there


----------



## Darksong

I know...

Anyway, on topic. I just watched the episode where Sasuke 



Spoiler: sometime about halfway through the first part of Naruto I think



leaves the village


, and I was just wondering what number that was, since the case of the DVD I have doesn't show it.

EDIT: I just looked at it, and if anyone wants to know, I THINK it's episode 109, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Mewtwo

I'm over Orochi. Sasuke is now my fave! *gets all fangirly and screams*

And also, I googled Chouji, and I saw him in a title song once. I'll click the Shippuden thing. And... yeah.


----------



## Darksong

Everyone does XD I seriously don't mind though. Back when Cryptica and I were "Naruto noobs," Sasuke was my favorite character as well. But that stopped when he left the village and I thought Neji died in the battle with Kidoumaru XDDD

At first I was about to type Kidoumary!

And now Neji is top on my list. By Far.

Of course, Chouji is second X3 followed by Hinata (also X3) and Tayuya (she's preeetttyyy...)

I once had a dream where I told Tayuya I thought she was pretty :D She can be snooty but she's the whole reason I started playing the flute.

Watching Naruto on a DVD was depressing, but at the same time, Chouji was _adorable._ Here, I'll give you an idea of what he's like. [note this is before Shippuuden]



> *Shikamaru, Chouji, Ino, and their sensei, Asuma, are eating who-knows-where. You know whenever the team eats out, you bet Chouji will, no pun intended, add some spice to the night.*
> 
> ((OKAY I CAN'T REMEMBER WHAT THEY SAY HERE BUT LET'S GET TO THE POINT))
> 
> [Chouji eats some of the meat off of some plate thing that's in the middle of the table]
> 
> *Ino:* Chouji! We were just about to have a toast!
> 
> *Chouji (in response):* Sorry, I didn't want it to get burned.


Of course, it was nowhere near burning, that's just his excuse X3

and if I were you, I wouldn't make the mistake of calling him fat. He's cute most of the time, but if he got angry at you...

MY DOOM ENDING

I liked the rest of the episode, except the part after above mentioned section where Ino was talking to Chouji. Ino could be annoying, so I fast-forwarded through that part.

Wisdom and intelligence are two different things. Shikamaru has both. :)

But the rest of the episode is just plain depressing. After watching the part between Sakura and Sasuke I said "ow" almost continuously for the next hour and a half. :<


----------



## Alexi

Dude, Ino and Chouji are cute together. X3


----------



## Darksong

>.<
I fast-forwarded through their conversation afterwards...

But I just realized how much Chouji is like a caterpillar X3

My friend, who has only just recently gotten into Naruto, didn't know who Jiraya is until I told her. It was kind of funny.

And she just made the biggest understatement of the year.



> Spoiler: Shippuuden
> 
> 
> 
> Karin likes Sasuke.


EDIT: I might have said this before, but the Spoink I named after Ino that I have in Diamond has the Thick Fat ability, ironically XD


----------



## Gakidou

Bleh, I hate Karin xP

Yesh, Ino and Chouji ARE cute together...


----------



## Alexi

I do believe Chouji means butterfly in Japanese, but I could be wrong. Also, Ino means boar. I think. o.O


----------



## Mad MOAI

Yes, Ino does mean boar, but Chouchou is butterfly and ji can mean child or love.

Something like that.


----------



## Darksong

Chouji = (chou) butterfly (ji) child = caterpillar :3

Ino = boar = *MALE* pig or elephant o_O

I hope Sakura kills Karin :) That would be the best victory ever.

Oddly, I was looking for a wild Luxio to name Neji (I already had the ball capsule and everything), and on the 4th or 8th male Luxio, the first time it attacked my Lopunny, Ame (Lopunny is my Pokesona now - we both have a tendency to chew and my sister thinks I'm cute), it was infatuated by Cute Charm. When I caught the Luxio and realized he had the right nature and ability, I literally went "whajagaflagr" or something along those lines.

Neji would _never_ fall for an ability like Cute Charm o_O And of all things, it had to be my _Pokesona..._

Anyway, the next three or four Naruto manga books will be at my nearby Barnes & Noble in two days or so! Maybe what I call "EPIC WIN" will be there....


----------



## Gakidou

Does anyone here watch Naruto Abridged? :D


----------



## Darksong

Never heard of it.

But it shouldn't be long before Shippuuden is on here. Anyone have an idea what week it'll be on yet? :D

We passed by Uwajimaya but didn't go in earlier today on a field trip. At the last second my sister pointed a Naruto poster out to me. Obviously, the only one I recognized in that split second was Neji.


----------



## Zora of Termina

I FOUND WHERE THEY'RE AIRING THE SHIPPUUDEN EPISODES

It's on like an official website or some shit. Which could possibly mean that they keep Hidan's cussing and other things that would've gotten ripped from the dub otherwise. But I dunno.

Just saw it on a commercial and I was like "... TO THE CLUB"


----------



## Darksong

naruto.viz.com? I've tried that D:

Of course, I keep forgetting to go there and can't finish the 39th episode.

Only 2 more weeks of April left...

And I went to the bookstore and they said they didn't know when the 45th Naruto manga book would be there D: EPIC WIN, WHERE ARE YOU!

EDIT: It looks they will only be airing it online for a while... :(


----------



## Mad MOAI

Guys, do any of you know if Shippuuden will air on a different channel/time? I know they'll show it eventually; if you have the 13th uncut box set it shows a preview of the 10th theme song on the first disc.


----------



## Darksong

I'm actually wondering about the next manga book. I've been wondering... when does 45 come out in America? I've had 44 for at least a month now and there's still no sign of 45. It's been so long that my _friend_ has been saying "I want epic win!"

:/ Hmm.


----------



## Gakidou

What's supposed to happen in number 45 again? ^^;;


----------



## Darksong

I have no idea, but I think it's when  Pein plans his attack on the Leaf village. Or after. Whatever is right after Sasuke kills Itachi.

I looked in the back of 44 and it said... July. >:( so loooong But I'm still not sure.

I did social studies today and found an interesting quote of Confucius (a Chinese philosopher). It's something along the lines of this:



> When you embark on a journey of revenge, dig two graves.


On another note...

Happy Birthday, Chouji!

(And me on the 3rd and Deidara on the 5th, but Deidara's dead so I guess it doesn't count :()


----------



## Gakidou

Bleh.  I HATEHATEHATE Pein's attack on Konoha. TT^TT He kills Kakashi-sama. I've already said, but...ugh...


----------



## Darksong

I really don't form opinions on things until I read them. (Except Hinata, of course. :3 )

Oh, well, I could just go to Uwajimaya and look at the pictures if I don't want to wait two months x3 (AKA until after we go to Great Wolf Lodge on Neji's birthday)


----------



## Gakidou

Oh. Can't you see the mangas on teh internets though?


----------



## Darksong

Yes, but I don't know where to find them is the problem. It IS a better idea...


----------



## ijy

I found a great website to watch naruto shippuden subbed called watchanimenow.com, and the subbing is good. I am on shippuden 14.


----------



## Darksong

I've yet to watch the 43rd xD Pretty far. I haven't watched it for about two weeks, though. I've pretty much been deprived from Naruto.

Now I'm trying to find out what Kimimaro's other dance is. I know Larch, Clematis, Camelia, and Bracken, but it said there were five.

EDIT: Willow dance.


----------



## Zora of Termina

http://www.onemanga.com/

Perhaps you two should try there? It's where I read the manga. :v


----------



## Darksong

Thanks...

I'm sad, though, because I think Chouji's dad died.... :'( Thanks anyway, though, I'm still storming through it!

EDIT: 



Spoiler



Nope, he didn't.

Hinata's thing was EPIC, though :3 I actually wrote it all down so that I could show my friend. Waiting for chapter 446... whee....

I was so excited I hardly ate any lunch xD Now you can see my loopy craziness.

Although I'm kind of sad about Neji because he's so concerned about his cousin and he doesn't even know Hinata loves Naruto.

darn you, Sakura. Answer out loud next time


----------



## Mad MOAI

Does anyone here think Neji has a slight sense of humor, if anything? In my opinion it's impossible not to have a sense of humor...


----------



## Nope

Joinfish.

Neji does seem to have a slight sense of humour. At least he's got sarcasm.

Also, (SPOILER FOR EPISODE 90-109 OF THE ANIME) Did anyone else here go wtf at mini Sanbis in the Sanbi's stomach? I wonder if there are mini Kyuubi in the Kyuubi's stomach too. If so, I would totally get eaten and steal a mini Kyuubi with me :3 *Total Kyuubi and Kyuubi Naruto fan* :DDD


----------



## Gakidou

Too true
Yes, there was a slight "o_O" moment when I saw all the mini Sanbi's...Then I cracked up. So THAT's it digestive system...
And yes, I agree. I would SO get eaten by the Kyuubi just for a mini Kyuubi...screw that, I would PAY to get eaten by the Niibi... Firey Kitties FTW

I would also pay do get Hidan dug up. I miis him and his idiotic-immortalness xDDD


----------



## Darksong

Sarcasm? Sense of humor? Where? <> I don't remember anything. When?

and I'm just crazy enough not to go >> or << or even >< .... I just HAD to be outwardly crosseyed.

Wait... Mini-Sanbis in the Sanbi's stomach? Are they parasites? xD
My favorite Bijuu is Nibi. Cat! :D


----------



## Mad MOAI

I don't have a favorite, but if anything the second-favorite is Hachibi. He thinks Killer Bee's rapping is bad... ME TOO! My dad told me to stop whining about it -.-


----------



## Zora of Termina

My favorite Bijou is the Kyuubi, of course.
Not only do I have a thing for nine-tailed foxes, but the thing's completely evil and crazy. >]


----------



## Mad MOAI

Zora of Termina said:


> Not only do I have a thing for nine-tailed foxes, but the thing's completely evil and crazy.





Spoiler: Later Shippuuden



Kyuubi: Come closer and I'll rip you to shreds!
That 4th Hokage guy: Don't you think that would make me do the opposite?

A FEW MINUTES LATER

Kyuubi: *grumbling about the seal*
T4HG: He sure is a noisy one, isn't he? :D Let's go talk somewhere else.

It's as if he thinks the big fox is a tiny gnat...


----------



## Zora of Termina

Cryptica said:


> Spoiler: Later Shippuuden
> 
> 
> 
> Kyuubi: Come closer and I'll rip you to shreds!
> That 4th Hokage guy: Don't you think that would make me do the opposite?
> 
> A FEW MINUTES LATER
> 
> Kyuubi: *grumbling about the seal*
> T4HG: He sure is a noisy one, isn't he? :D Let's go talk somewhere else.
> 
> It's as if he thinks the big fox is a tiny gnat...


Yes, I'm aware that that happened.

Doesn't change my opinion although it makes the fourth Hokage a p. cool guy.

[/exhaustedprobablyunnecessarilybitchypost]


----------



## Mad MOAI

I'm not telling anyone about it like it's important, I just think it's funny how he's so oblivious :D Seriously. Gigantic nine-tailed fox with a voice at least twelve octaves lower than normal being really mad and selfish, while the fourth Hokage just shrugs it off and talks to it like it's a kitten.


----------



## Darksong

On the topic of Bijuu > Akatsuki > Sasuke,, why did Karin want Sasuke to bite her...? Kind of odd, and I never really knew... o_O


----------



## Zora of Termina

Spoiler: shuppuden



Because if people bite her it restores chakra, I think. That was when he was losing in the fight against Killer Bee, right?


----------



## PokeNinja

Zora of Termina said:


> Spoiler: shuppuden
> 
> 
> 
> Because if people bite her it restores chakra, I think. That was when he was losing in the fight against Killer Bee, right?


Yes, against Killerbee. But Karin let's others feed on her chakra as healing, like sakura only weirder. Or, that's what I thought



Cryptica said:


> I'm not telling anyone about it like it's important, I just think it's funny how he's so oblivious :D Seriously. Gigantic nine-tailed fox with a voice at least twelve octaves lower than normal being really mad and selfish, while the fourth Hokage just shrugs it off and talks to it like it's a kitten.


That's when I thought "You're ok, Minato. I like you" 
But if he only put the seal there, how is his conscience, memory, thoughts and the like still there? He can't possibly keep a little of himself...can he?


----------



## Darksong

Ah. All the time I thought she was so weird for doing that... It's clear now. xD But _Sasuke?_


----------



## Mad MOAI

Another odd moment:

Why does Sasuke want to remember Kimimaro.... I thought he was extremely *UNORTHODOX* at that point and whined about it for the rest of the day xD

By the way this was when he told Jugo not to die


----------



## jibaku

oh oh oh I wanna join :Dv  I read the manga and watch the anime :Db


----------



## Gakidou

KAKASHI IS ALIVVEEEEEEE! HELLZ YES!


----------



## Darksong

Whooo! Hee hee hee! And Konan is allied with Naruto as well!

Yeah, I know I'm like Chatot.

But then again....

Sasuke is finally going to attack.... I wonder what will happen.
I have to wait another week, though. Oh well, that's a short time! I'm so excited! 
But how could I not be? :P


----------



## Jason-Kun

I want to join, yes?


----------



## Mad MOAI

I didn't think this really belonged in spoiler tags, but just in case I put it there. It does nothing to the plot though.

Pretty Konan gave Naruto a bouquet of roses :3 She's so nice.

Yes, I DO always say that about people. And also "HE/SHE/THAT'S SO MEEEEEEAN ; ;"


----------



## Darksong

AAAARGH



Spoiler



Danzou is the sixth Hokage! >:( And I was so excited that it would be someone else. But then again, Naruto _is_ kind of young for the job. Then again, if Gaara was Kazekage at 15... But, Tsunade's still in a coma, isn't she?



AH, this is confusing! :C

Danzou just sounds evil to me for some reason...


----------



## Gakidou

WHADDABUCK?! Great, now we're into the "Danzo Hokage arc" xD
I wush really hopering for Kakashi....but then Danzo wuz all like "IT WARSH BECUSH OF SHARUTOBEH TAHT KONOHAW WHARSH DESRTOYED" ....whaddabuck.


----------



## Darksong

Sarutobi who? Konohamaru? Asuma? The entire Clan?

Whatever he is, Danzou probably doesn't have good judgment >>

And, as always, I'm excited for Friday.

By the way, that's a cool banner. I've seen that picture before, but not that large.


----------



## Nope

D: I bet  Naruto'll leave the village now, since Danzo is the new Hokage. WAKE UP TSUNADE!!

Also, lookit here: Linkity link!

:D


----------



## Darksong

Won't he try to defend Sasuke, since they're so close? Or try to do something about it?

Something I said on Friday:



> The only thing predictable about Naruto is that it always leaves off on the most suspenseful parts.


I had a whole bunch of predictions and they all were false.

I can't wait until next Friday! School is out for me, but I'm more excited for the next chapter. :)


----------



## jibaku

This whole ordeal with Danzo is ridiculous.  I still can't believe he's actually Hokage.  When he allowed Sasuke to be pursued as a missing-nin, I wasn't that suprised, honestly.    When are we going to go out of  Naruto bizarro world and back into the real story arc?


----------



## Darksong

jibaku said:


> This whole ordeal with Danzo is ridiculous.  I still can't believe he's actually Hokage.  When he allowed Sasuke to be pursued as a missing-nin, I wasn't that suprised, honestly.    When are we going to go out of  Naruto bizarro world and back into the real story arc?


I guess this kind of fits in, since it leads up to the fact that Sasuke arrives back at the village, and foreshadows on what happens. >:D

On that note, I wonder what Sasuke will do when he arrives at Konoha... the chapter didn't leave off on such a suspenseful note this time, but I still want the next seven days to pass quickly.


----------



## jibaku

Darksong said:


> I guess this kind of fits in, since it leads up to the fact that Sasuke arrives back at the village, and foreshadows on what happens. >:D
> 
> On that note, I wonder what Sasuke will do when he arrives at Konoha... the chapter didn't leave off on such a suspenseful note this time, but I still want the next seven days to pass quickly.


inorite.  Even though it wasn't that suspenseful, it's still at least a little exciting.
Also, wouldn't Sai trying to charade what he can't talk about be kind of funny?  I bet there are loopholes to that seal that no one's trying to discover


----------



## Darksong

Loopholes... now that's an idea! :D

On a different note, Happy Birthday, Karin! 

I still miss Deidara ;_;


----------



## Mad MOAI

New character obsession: Sora.

If you don't know who he is, see Shippuuden episode 58.

"Guy with a bird talon" :)


----------



## jibaku

Darksong said:


> Loopholes... now that's an idea! :D


inorite.  I bet there are tons, but they just gave up ;o;


Darksong said:


> [
> I still miss Deidara ;_;


 omg me too.  His death fight is coming up in the anime but I don't think I'm going to watch it.  Too sad ;^; <//3


----------



## Mad MOAI

I can has Sora avatar? :D

Sora is an Arcanine 'CAUSE IT FITS BETTER THAN MIGHTYENA.


----------



## ijy

does everyone read the manga i just watch the anime y the way who wants to see the 3rd shippuden movie.


----------



## Darksong

I haven't seen any of the Shippuuden movies, but I both read and watch Naruto. Come to think of it, Cryptica's watching the episodes with Sora in it right now. (Staring on Episode 59 I think). And Suigetsu makes his first appearance in the anime next week. ~


----------



## Zora of Termina

I only read the manga, mostly because I can never seem to manage to remember when it's on. :v


----------



## Mad MOAI

Zora of Termina said:


> I only read the manga, mostly because I can never seem to manage to remember when it's on. :v


Awww, you're totally missing the -- *counts on fingers* SECOND most awesome character! Simulated Jinchuuriki for the win X)


....I gotta draw that Seishun Kyousoukyoku pic...


----------



## jibaku

Darksong said:


> I haven't seen any of the Shippuuden movies, but I both read and watch Naruto. Come to think of it, Cryptica's watching the episodes with Sora in it right now. (Staring on Episode 59 I think). And Suigetsu makes his first appearance in the anime next week. ~


Suigetsu's already in there.


----------



## Darksong

In the anime, he doesn't make a major appearance (as in, Team Hebi) until tomorrow. :) I need to remind myself to make another milkshake.


----------



## Mad MOAI

jibaku said:


> Suigetsu's already in there.


As far as I know, he's only in a split-second preview for episode 115.

Man, one episode a week is slow :<


----------



## Nope

My favorite character is officially Suigetsu now x).


----------



## jibaku

Wait wait wait.  Episode 115 is already out. It was out last week.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Okay, then maybe I'm mistaken. 116. WHATEVER THE NEXT EPISODE IS WITH SUIGETSU IN IT.

Checked: 114 is the latest one out as far as I know. Which of us is mistaken here?


----------



## Nope

You are. 115 is on animefreak.tv. Oh, and Suigetsu is in it.


----------



## Darksong

*shrug* Cryptica and I stick to the website for some reason. Mainly we just like to go with the flow with the anime, but not the manga of course. If I hadn't followed Zora's link, I wouldn't know who Pein was until July 7th.

Whoa! Only 6 days until the next books come out in the US! :D :D :D


----------



## Zora of Termina

> If I hadn't followed *Zora'*s link


YOU CALLED?

Aaanyway ugghhh Friday can't come soon enough I wanna read the new chapter so bad ><


----------



## Darksong

Yeah, me too. Sasuke's been traveling for days and Tsunade's STILL in a coma ;_;

I was so excited I almost forgot Spoiler tags :D


----------



## Mad MOAI

Oh, I'm mistaken? 'K. I always go to the official website :D


----------



## Darksong

This.

Apparently, they like to celebrate birthdays a day early. 

"Ever feel like giving a character a hug when that's the last thing the character would want?"

Of course ^^ I've dreamed it five times.

And Suigetsu's episode isn't up yet. MILKSHAKES! D:


----------



## mehwmew

o.o;; 

hey OMAIGOSH STUPID FUCKING DANZO


----------



## jibaku

Mehwmew said:


> OMAIGOSH STUPID FUCKING DANZO


I've been thinking that for the last month or so.  Why can't he prz gtfo?


----------



## mehwmew

No he is exatly like Kabuto. needs to be stabbed in or around the FACE!
god he just fills me with RAGE

Kabuto hurt Kiba. that means he DIES!

>.> :(

and Danzo Killed Awesome little messanger frog

and btw why did they pick him? i didnt get to watch


----------



## Mad MOAI

mehwmew said:


> and btw why did they pick him? i didnt get to watch


Because Tsunade's in a coma and Danzou comes up and says "OOH OOH I'M A RESPONSIBLE GUY PICK ME" so they made him Hokage for awhile.


----------



## Darksong

Happy birthday, Neji! <3

Oh, and. Suigetsu's so much cuter in the anime. :3



Spoiler: actually kind of



A lot of the Kages look weird xD

And. Did Naruto just say he was going to kill Sasuke? !!!


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong said:


> Spoiler: actually kind of
> 
> 
> 
> And. Did Naruto just say he was going to kill Sasuke? !!!


No, he said he wasn't going to reveal any information because otherwise the people would get revenge and then Hebi would get revenge and then.... if you had read carefully, you would have seen that Naruto said that the vengeance goes on.


----------



## Darksong

The main reason Great Wolf Lodge is fun is that my friend talks in her sleep. Two especially funny things happened when she did so:

For one thing, she answers questions we ask her. The odd thing is, she read my mind.

I thought about asking, "Neji and TenTen. What do you say?" And ... let's see how to word this, um... well, it wasn't really anything, but it was the first thing that came to my mind... since my friend is silly like that, I could imagine her answering , "They love each other...."

And when I did ask her, she said the exact same thing. In the same tone. The first thing I ask her when she woke up was, "[name], by any chance are you psychic?"

The second thing also had to do with Neji but was not caused by me. 



			
				Sleeptalking Friend said:
			
		

> ...
> Now I hate you because you're not Neji.
> ...
> I love you Neji.
> ...
> ...
> Oh my gosh, I break up with you Neji.
> ...
> ...
> No, it's me.
> ...
> It's this lightbulb.
> ...
> I love this lightbulb so much!


And then she went on a honeymoon with the wall, to San Francisco. o_O


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong said:


> And then she went on a honeymoon with the wall, to San Francisco. o_O


Actually, it was Paris.

I can't wait for Thursday so I can see Juugo! :D[/excuse]

Maybe someone here will be able to figure out the phrase "Juugo is only an excuse..." >:D


----------



## Nope

Spoiler for newest Naruto chapter wtf? Danzo has the sharingan?

I'm gonna watch Naruto episode 117 now.


----------



## Darksong

I know. Cryptica and I are trying to think of things that will happen next, even though Naruto is virtually unpredictable.

I watched 116 yesterday, but I want to see 117 on the site.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Happy belated birthday Sasuke!

I actually got the idea to draw this from the "hands-and-mouths ending" from Shippuuden; this is the very last picture shown. Oh, and I tend not to like criticism on my Naruto fanart because I already made a copy for my dad anyway

And....

THE FIRST FOUR SHIPPUUDEN EPISODES

ON ITUNES

*IN ENGLISH!!!*

Awesome :3 and the first one is free, too. I watched them yesterday.


----------



## Darksong

I really don't think Sasuke hates everyone. :( I do have things to back up what I said though!


The scene where Sasuke left. After saying "Thanks for everything..." to Sakura, he knocked her out. They were standing in the middle of the stone path during that part. However, when Sakura woke up, she was lying on the nearby bench with no injuries to show that she had fallen and hit the ground! That probably means that during that black-out section, Sasuke had caught her and placed her there [more minor things could have happened although I would have no idea because I'm not psychic]. If he really did hate everyone, he would have just let her fall to the ground.
The 12th ending. There are little green "lights" that surround Sakura at one point. At the ending for episode 80 of Shippuden, where Asuma died, Kurenai was holding Asuma's hand and it disappeared into those same lights. In ending 12, the lights form into a human-like figure that appears to reach out for Sakura. Since those lights probably stand for someone lost, but not necessarily who died, I think they are Sasuke.
A little miscellaneous thing: Also, it shows the figure trying to grasp Sakura's hand on the word "souai," which is mutual (as in requited) love...

:D

It's still a mystery how Sasuke was able to  stop the Amaterasu... I seriously don't know how to spell that.

I know this might be obvious but I thought I would mention the first part.

The song "Little Wonders" or something that has the line "these small hours..." (I don't know who it's by) reminds me of Sasuke as well.

Opinions on Kakashi Chronicles:

It was a cool addition to the series. However, there were a lot of sad parts, like Obito's death, but overall it was pretty nice. :) It was also useful to know who the White Fang of Konoha was. My favorite parts were when Kakashi was leaping around with the Chidori; it looked so cool!

Opinions on most recent chapter:



> ....Venus fly trap protagonist....


Due to my excitement of Zetsu popping up during the Kage meeting. It was so funny: "Hellooooo!"  And Neji and the others made another _minor_ [ :( ] appearance in the chapter, although I don't know exactly what's wrong with Ino, although with the talk between Sai and Sakura I could guess. In my opinion, it was one of the most foreshadowing chapters, especially to those foreshadowing a sad event. Will they seriously kill Sasuke? Probably....


----------



## Ether's Bane

Hey, has anyone joined Naruto Arena yet? It's kinda like ShoddyBattle, but Naruto-themed.


----------



## Mad MOAI

No, some guy PM'd me about it, and I don't plan on joing since I'm not really an expert at this type of stuff D:


----------



## Ether's Bane

I'M that guy! I PM'd you and your sister.


----------



## Mad MOAI

Okay, the Shippuuden movie was only in San Francisco.

But I found something that could be something: the cover for Chapter 467.

Could this mean something? Also, does he look a little different to any of you...?


----------



## Darksong

I think you're overreacting. ^^

How could Tobi bring Orochimaru, Deidara, Kimimaro, Haku AND Zabuza back from the dead? 

Yeah, I still call him Tobi because I miss his naive-ness. D:

Tobi is now below Danzo on my favorites list. ~


----------



## Mad MOAI

Darksong said:


> I think you're overreacting. ^^
> 
> How could Tobi bring Orochimaru, Deidara, Kimimaro, Haku AND Zabuza back from the dead?
> 
> Yeah, I still call him Tobi because I miss his naive-ness. D:
> 
> Tobi is now below Danzo on my favorites list. ~


...Who say's it's Tobi's job? Who says it's ANYONE's job? *shoves Orochimaru, Deidara, Haku and Zabuza away*


----------

